# Reel Seat Placement on a Heaver



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

I was wondering where you guys place the reel seat on your 8 n bait heavers? I'm building a 13' 6" 8 n bait rod and clueless as to where to put the seat. I need help and your measurements to the MIDDLE of the reel seat or some good opinions will do. Thanks!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Don't go too short. You need leverage to get the heavy load up and away and a short handle won't give it to you. I personally like 31-32" to the center.

Tommy


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

if you're building for yourself take the reel you're gonna use and attach it with some rubber bands,just kinda swing the rod out in the yard and you should get a pretty good idea of whats good for you,some guys like the reel as much as 36" from the butt,personally i build most of them in the 25-30" range,remember to take into account how you're gonna reel in also,are you between the legs or in the crotch or under the arm?lots to think about,huh?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

That is a question that can only be answered by you. Like others have said, make sure you take the time to strap a reel on some way and get a feel for it. I personally like them in the 32"-33" area. I have a buddy who built a 8nbait rod and just used his "normal" 27" to center spacing. (Basically using the same spacing as his 4 or 5nbait rods.) Worst thing he ever did. He was talking with me about ways to correct the situation. The best thing you can do is figure out where you will need it. If you can actually get the rod and test cast it while the guides are taped on, that would be best.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

Sounds like I was in the ball park at 32.5" - the same as my LDX. There's only so far you can spread your arms to be comfortable as well as get the right amount of leverage. I don't have a large wing span as I'm only 5'7". Does 32.5" sound right to you? 

Thanks!


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

Do you have any reel coasters? This would enable you to experiment a bit. You could also use tape for the guides, and actually make some casts to see what works best for you. Good luck.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

Take the but of the rod or blank and place it in the center of your chest.
Lay the rod across your chest with the tip pointing away from your right
shoulder, assuming the right hand is going to be your punch hand. Now
fully extend your right arm across the blank and then grab it with A thumb
placement. Where your thumb is, that is going to be your spool. Mark it
with A pencil and that is also where the center of your reel seat is going to
end up. After you've marked it go back in that position and take that left
hand that's on the but and fully extend it in front of your face. That is the
cast right there (the so called hit). From there punch and pull. The pull/left
hand is going to hit the hip and the punch/right hand is going to be fully
extended. You're quickly going to notice that your rod is ergonomically fit
for you and from there you can practice swinging, rotating and stepping.


----------

